# vintage marksman 3020 repater



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

can anyone tell me about this piece?
im considering adding it to the collection but i only collect pieces that i find interesting/different.
how does the feed mechanism work? does it only take 1/4" ammo? is the plastic molding bad/thin/poorly fit?
thanks much

http://www.airpistol.co.uk/masters/Sprite%20130.jpg


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

hey will
flatband probly has one or tex
i rember as a wee tot lol
they were kinda cool not thin plastic as i recall
the cool factor is there though for a collection
for sure would not try an shoot anything heavy 
out of it bill or gary will know for sure
hope this helps


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They made it in a couple of different styles I have two. Here is one called a Fireball 8 and is a flat band version. -- Tex-Shooter


----------

